# Any recommendations for female waxing in Dubai Marina area?



## Danjaimie (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi,
I've recently moved to Dubai living in the Dubai Marina area and have been desperately searching for ladies beauty services that specialise in brazillian waxing. Not really prepared to just go anywhere, would like a recommendation from someone else to make sure its a decent place with experienced staff, and limited pain factor . Even if its not in the Dubai Marina area - anywhere in Dubai. Please help with recommendations.
Thanks.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

My wife would also like to know.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I am going to try the greens one out later this week - will let you know!


----------



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

I will be leaving SA soon to join all of you in the land of opportunity and a good beauty salon is one of the first things I will be looking for. Staying in Dubai Marina for 6 months but would like to settle in Green Community, so any recommendations in the vicinity would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

My wife recommends the nail spa in Ibn Battuta, and tips and toes, they have various branches, but my wife uses the greens branch.


----------



## Trixiebell (Aug 22, 2009)

bubbles said:


> My wife recommends the nail spa in Ibn Battuta, and tips and toes, they have various branches, but my wife uses the greens branch.


Good to know, I've just landed and haven't got around to thinking about waxing yet!

I'll give it a go.

Thanks


----------



## Redhead77 (Aug 20, 2009)

1. CURE salon in BBC World bldg Dubai Media City, 5 minutes from Marina. Clean and reasonable price. Highly recommended for facials (with Lydia), waxing (with Julie) manicures and pedicures. All the girls are awesome! 
2. GLOW salon in Springs, big Spinneys. Good price, clean and not too painful. 
3. Lilly Pond, Dubai Marina, JBR Murjan 1, P Level. Very reasonable price and my friend says they are OK.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

HI everyone

I see someone beat me to the question.
Can you also give an indication of what is a "reasonable price" for waxing around here?


----------



## Redhead77 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yoga girl said:


> HI everyone
> 
> I see someone beat me to the question.
> Can you also give an indication of what is a "reasonable price" for waxing around here?


Brazilian: 80-90 Dhs
Bikini Line: 40-50 dhs
Half Leg: 60-80 Dhs
Full Leg: 80-100 Dhs
Full Body: 240-270 Dhs

It all depends how "fancy" the salon/spa is.


----------



## Trixiebell (Aug 22, 2009)

Redhead77 said:


> 1. CURE salon in BBC World bldg Dubai Media City, 5 minutes from Marina. Clean and reasonable price. Highly recommended for facials (with Lydia), waxing (with Julie) manicures and pedicures. All the girls are awesome!
> 2. GLOW salon in Springs, big Spinneys. Good price, clean and not too painful.
> 3. Lilly Pond, Dubai Marina, JBR Murjan 1, P Level. Very reasonable price and my friend says they are OK.


Thanks Redhead77! - Julie at Cure is a superstar! Felt very at ease and not too painful!


----------

